# Alternative to rubber?



## wbogen (Nov 14, 2014)

Forgive me if this is a dumb question but is there an alternative to using rubber tubes or straps, maybe coiled springs (like hyperactive tape measures)? I ask because I rarely use my Wrist Rocket slingshot and everytime I dig it out, the tubes have deteriorated with age. I have an interest in having a slingshot stored for use in the wild but don't want to have to carry a supply of tubes or straps. Does anyone make something different? Thanks.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I dont think so... you can try but i done think you would get half the performance of tubes. you can just store the tubes in a sealed bag and they wont go bad.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wbogen said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question but is there an alternative to using rubber tubes or straps, maybe coiled springs (like hyperactive tape measures)? I ask because I rarely use my Wrist Rocket slingshot and everytime I dig it out, the tubes have deteriorated with age. I have an interest in having a slingshot stored for use in the wild but don't want to have to carry a supply of tubes or straps. Does anyone make something different? Thanks.


That is just the nature of the beast. keep you bands/tubes in the refrigerator and they will last much longer from everything I have read. I keep all my rubber in the refrigerator now. If you can't do that keep it in a cool place and wrap it so no light gets in, light is an enemy of latex.

i know from my experience that springs are much slower than good elastic, hence no spring bows ! Springs also have LOTS of shock and noise returning to their relaxed position.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wbogen said:


> Forgive me if this is a dumb question but is there an alternative to using rubber tubes or straps, maybe coiled springs (like hyperactive tape measures)?


a firearm or a bomb- a great big motherf***ing bomb.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

wll said:


> I keep all my rubber in the refrigerator now.


I don't know why, but there is something about that sentence that I really like but also am pretty scared of.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I keep all my rubber in the refrigerator now.
> ...


...he has a walk-in cooler for his gimp.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I keep all my rubber in the refrigerator now.
> ...


LOL, LOL

wll


----------

